# A/b- rideforlife_33's 2002 JTI



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2001)

Want your car featured in a VWvortex AUTObiography? Tell us what it means to be a Volkswagen enthusiast, and show us how you and your car demonstrate those ideals! Send the completed form *with pictures* to [email protected] 
Next up is VWvortex reader: rideforlife_33


----------



## eunos94 (Mar 17, 2002)

*FV-QR*

I usually really look forward to seeing these feature cars but this time....


----------



## Armour (Mar 14, 2005)

Does YOUR custom boser come down lower than normal bosers??


----------



## Pizza Cat (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (eunos94)*


_Quote, originally posted by *eunos94* »_I usually really look forward to seeing these feature cars but this time....

what this guy said.


----------



## gtveloce (Nov 15, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Rabbit5GTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rabbit5GTI* »_
what this guy said.

+3


----------



## Zba (Jan 1, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (gtveloce)*

I feel like vomiting...
pix suk, car sux, dude needs a haircut...


----------



## 13thStreetGTI (Nov 29, 2003)

*Re: A/b- rideforlife_33's 2002 JTI ([email protected])*

This is by far the worst AUTObiography feature I have ever read. 
Mindlessly hating Japanese cars, describing the styling influence as "street racer... 
Also this gem "My dad, all he tells me to do is save my money for college. To hell with that, I am only gonna have a short amount of time before I’m not gonna have any money to spend on it. College is expensive!" Ya, we know, that's why your Dad is telling you to save money now. 
You can call me a hater if you want, but the way that the questions are answered conveys to me that the owner has a maturity/intelligence level far less then that of an average high school student.


----------



## 20th875 (Feb 11, 2004)

*Re: A/b- rideforlife_33's 2002 JTI (13thStreetGTI)*

I hope these nice posters ^^^^^^ are all your "good" friends!


----------



## Pizza Cat (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: A/b- rideforlife_33's 2002 JTI (13thStreetGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *13thStreetGTI* »_This is by far the worst AUTObiography feature I have ever read. 
Mindlessly hating Japanese cars, describing the styling influence as "street racer... 
Also this gem "My dad, all he tells me to do is save my money for college. To hell with that, I am only gonna have a short amount of time before I’m not gonna have any money to spend on it. College is expensive!" Ya, we know, that's why your Dad is telling you to save money now. 
You can call me a hater if you want, but the way that the questions are answered conveys to me that the owner has a maturity/intelligence level far less then that of an average high school student.

he's the typical hs kid that gives us all a bad name http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
i know we're being harsh, but it sucks when vortex proliferates the stereotype like this.


----------



## eunos94 (Mar 17, 2002)

*Re: A/b- rideforlife_33's 2002 JTI (Rabbit5GTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rabbit5GTI* »_
he's the typical hs kid that gives us all a bad name http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
i know we're being harsh, but it sucks when vortex proliferates the stereotype like this.


I wasn't being harsh I was being politely honest. That being said.... I can't believe they picked that nasty pile over my car. Seriously that's better than this?


----------



## IDdubber (Oct 18, 2006)

*FV-QR*

I am not in the least bit surprised to have been beaten to the punch on this one...
I hope that this was posted as a joke by the vortex staff to show what a tool this kid is and not out of an honest to goodness to be admired enthusiast like every single other A/B that has been published.
Everything else that has been said so far I completely agree with so I won't bother repeating anything else.


----------



## wulfpack (May 22, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (IDdubber)*

Man I would hate to be this guy, but I agree with all of the above


----------



## ericb3 (Jun 21, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (wulfpack)*

It's like someone frankensteined the EmmKay4 forums into a walking, lumbering, prejudiced fool.....


----------



## Dreizehn (Nov 2, 2005)

*FV-QR*

IBTL


----------



## A1_Lover (Oct 26, 2003)

*Re: A/b- rideforlife_33's 2002 JTI ([email protected])*

Truly a sad day for the AutoBiography column, I must admit...
But, as my Momma said "if you can't say nuthin' nice, don't say nuthin' at all..."








-Glenn


----------



## SxAxSx (Apr 12, 2009)

*Re: A/b- rideforlife_33's 2002 JTI ([email protected])*

Does it pass inspection with that hood on it? Because it looks as though it covers a good portion of the headlights.


_Modified by SxAxSx at 11:18 AM 5-19-2009_


----------



## Shandrew2 (Jan 16, 2009)

*Re: A/b- rideforlife_33's 2002 JTI (SxAxSx)*

Not in any way supporting this completely redundant attempt at a profile but, when everyone just bashes it makes vw enthusiasts as a whole look like a bunch of stingy bastards. The kid is obviously brand new and bought the car for the wrong reason. It's not like he's on the cover of Eurotuner lol. Relax.


----------



## Biggfrmchi (Jul 14, 2008)

*Re: A/b- rideforlife_33's 2002 JTI (Shandrew2)*

He's just starting! All I have to say is some people need to get that bitchassness out of them. I mean its rare to see hs kids in to dubs and follow threw. I thinks its a great job for a hs kid. Rideforlife keep it up use this as Motivation. Turn your swag up son! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## v.i.massive (Oct 16, 2006)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *A1_Lover* »_Truly a sad day for the AutoBiography column, I must admit...
But, as my Momma said "if you can't say nuthin' nice, don't say nuthin' at all..." 




_Quote, originally posted by *Shandrew2* »_when everyone just bashes it makes vw enthusiasts as a whole look like a bunch of stingy bastards. It's not like he's on the cover of Eurotuner lol. Relax.


----------



## MrCrowley (Jan 3, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (v.i.massive)*

Is it april 1st?


----------



## joe capo (Aug 29, 2007)

all i can say is HAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA


----------



## Basil Fawlty (Sep 7, 2003)

*Re: (joe capo)*

Should have gone with satin black euro stubbies.


----------



## axl rose (Oct 23, 2008)

*Re: (Basil Fawlty)*

Sick read brah


----------



## $3000dreamcar (Apr 23, 2004)

*Re: A/b- rideforlife_33's 2002 JTI (Biggfrmchi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Biggfrmchi* »_I mean its rare to see hs kids in to dubs and follow threw. I thinks its a great job for a hs kid

I disagree. I was into "dubs" when I was in HS and had a few friends that were too, and none of us thought making our highbeams and radiators work less efficiently looked cool. None of us described our style as "street racer." I'm pretty unhappy that vortex would even publish statements like that and his blatantly ignorant prejudice against Japanese cars. They sensor r i c e r but he wins something for saying that bs? Come one, vortex. And dude, if you don't like the 19s, why do you have them? Ever heard of the wheel classifieds? Sorry to go along with everyone else and be a hater, but the car isn't my style, the pics are bad, and his mentality is not in line with what many of the mods and admins claim this site to be about. 
This was my HS "dub." 87 GTI 16v










_Modified by $3000dreamcar at 8:11 PM 6-6-2009_


----------



## Constant. (Mar 2, 2007)

*Re: A/b- rideforlife_33's 2002 JTI ($3000dreamcar)*

^ I totally agree.


----------



## rcigti02 (Mar 24, 2008)

*Re: A/b- rideforlife_33's 2002 JTI (Drifting_In_The_Sky)*

Worst. Read. Ever.


----------



## Rassig (Feb 4, 2001)

*Re: A/b- rideforlife_33's 2002 JTI (rcigti02)*

If the kid and his buddy did do the turbo upgrade by themselves, that definitely 
earns a http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
The Jetta front end conversion would also earn a http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif were it not for that böser blick mod. 
I've never liked that mod and this extreme variation certainly does not change my mind. 
I also had a hearty laugh on this quote:

_Quote »_The first time I drove it in the snow. I tagged a curb with the front right tire and did about $1,700 in damage


----------



## John2.8GLI (Jan 15, 2008)

*Re: A/b- rideforlife_33's 2002 JTI (Rassig)*

This is the best post I have ever read... In a this was f**king hilarious. I never seen such a bashing, hahahahahaha


----------



## dubsport87 (Oct 2, 2003)

*Re: A/b- rideforlife_33's 2002 JTI (John2.8GLI)*

you stay classy san diego


----------



## dubina4steve (Aug 5, 2007)

*Re: A/b- rideforlife_33's 2002 JTI (Shandrew2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Shandrew2* »_Not in any way supporting this completely redundant attempt at a profile but, when everyone just bashes it makes vw enthusiasts as a whole look like a bunch of stingy bastards. The kid is obviously brand new and bought the car for the wrong reason. It's not like he's on the cover of Eurotuner lol. Relax. 

in my opinion, eurotuner has become a joke now, so his car isn't far off, its more like, "its not like he's on the cover of *PVW*"


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2001)

*Re: A/b- rideforlife_33's 2002 JTI (Rassig)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rassig* »_If the kid and his buddy did do the turbo upgrade by themselves, that definitely 
earns a http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Guys, I picked this one from the _very few_ recent submissions we've received. I can see it struck a nerve.








One of the reasons I picked this one was because it was obvious the owner was doing the work himself, as quoted above. Whether his mods are to your taste or not, it's always admirable to see owners who turn their own wrenches.
Another important factor - and one that is so often overlooked - is that he included pictures. We get many submissions, and quite honestly we do our initial selection based on what we can see.
I would encourage everyone with a "worthy" car to submit an entry for our consideration. Also, we sincerely appreciate the feedback on the AUTObiography series (even if some of it's a bit harsh).


----------



## Rideforlife_33 (Oct 18, 2008)

*Re: A/b- rideforlife_33's 2002 JTI (vagwhpt)*

You guys bring down the VW community. Im a kid and you guys can sit there and criticize me about everything. I did everything my self and am proud of everthing I have done.


----------



## papa_vw (Oct 17, 2005)

*Re: A/b- rideforlife_33's 2002 JTI ([email protected])*

For a high school kid, the car isn't bad at all. I can understand him being proud of it as he's clearly put some work into it. Overall, it looks reasonably clean, although I'm not a big on the aftermarket hood. 
Unfortunately, his attitude needs some improvement.










_Modified by papa_vw at 11:05 PM 5-17-2009_


----------



## papa_vw (Oct 17, 2005)

*Re: A/b- rideforlife_33's 2002 JTI (Rideforlife_33)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rideforlife_33* »_You guys bring down the VW community. Im a kid and you guys can sit there and criticize me about everything. I did everything my self and am proud of everthing I have done.

While I think everyone is being a little harsh on you. Go back and read some of your answers in the article and maybe you'll understand why you turned off a lot of people. Live and learn.
You can rightly be proud of your car and should be. Enjoy your Volkswagen.


----------



## Alex W (Jan 10, 2001)

*Re: A/b- rideforlife_33's 2002 JTI (papa_vw)*

For someone who slams Japanese cars twice in the interview, his car's modifications appear to be very much in the Japanese style.


----------



## Mehr_PSI (Apr 13, 2006)

*Re: A/b- rideforlife_33's 2002 JTI (Alex W)*

My head actually started to hurt after reading this.
I usually enjoy reading these, but this one killed it for me. I would have them rather waited for a better A/b then this.


----------



## a1vdubnut (Aug 8, 2001)

*Re: A/b- rideforlife_33's 2002 JTI (Drifting_In_The_Sky)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Drifting_In_The_Sky* »_^ I totally agree. 

x3


----------



## Pizza Cat (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: A/b- rideforlife_33's 2002 JTI (Rideforlife_33)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rideforlife_33* »_You guys bring down the VW community. Im a kid and you guys can sit there and criticize me about everything. I did everything my self and am proud of everthing I have done.

It's not your car (even though it's not my taste, and extremely ironic that you say you don't like japanese cars when you have a huge civic-esque influence in your own car), it's what you say in the story. You show such ignorance in it: all of these comments are valid, and they are not people who are bringing down the community. We have opinions, if you don't like them...you don't have to read them. However, when your blanket statements are showcased on the front page of this website, there are plenty of reasons for readers to be upset.


----------



## DowNnOuTDubin (Jun 21, 2006)

*FV-QR*

Normally I'm not a fan of the Jetta front end on a GTI.. Looks a lot better with a boser hood http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
I can see new wheels and better stance making the car look great.. Although whats a chameleon paint job.....?
I kept it positive..








Edit: Strangely I googled chameleon paint in google images, and a passat was the first car to come up.... enjoy?


----------



## joedubbs (Nov 1, 2004)

^^^^awesome


----------



## Mo0se (Jun 12, 2007)

*Re: A/b- rideforlife_33's 2002 JTI (Rideforlife_33)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rideforlife_33* »_You guys bring down the VW community. Im a kid and you guys can sit there and criticize me about everything. I did everything my self and am proud of everthing I have done.

In all honesty your car is somewhat decent (I've seen a lot worse.) And your mod list is impressive in some areas i.e KW V3 coils http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif But it's your character and responses to the questions that really put everyone against you. Don't bash on other car makers cuz frankly were all car lovers at heart; and don't sound like such a tool. But other than that kudos for making the autobiography!


----------



## 1nDubiDubly (Mar 26, 2009)

*Re: A/b- rideforlife_33's 2002 JTI (Mo0se)*

As far as im concerned Cameron and his car are legit. you guys need to take your heads out of your butts and stop hating on the kid just cuz hes in high school. i live in the same town as him and honestly his JTI should speak for itself. i dont care what he said or how he said it, i woulda reacted the same way to this type of bashing. give the kid some respect or leave it alone. 
And anyone who has a boser hood or who can appreciate the boser look knows that Cam's is a one of a kind and we would all kill for it. 
alright. im through. i cant wait for all the comments about how i don't know anything cuz i have a low post count and im only 22 blah blah blah. wheres the originality at BASHERS? 

and who ever said it is "CIVIC-ESQUE" by far takes the cake for stupidest comment ive ever seen on here. i mean a civic ?? you gotta be kidding me!!

















_Modified by 1nDubiDubly at 8:14 PM 5-18-2009_


----------



## R32-Tech (Aug 6, 2008)

*Re: A/b- rideforlife_33's 2002 JTI (1nDubiDubly)*

haha cant belive it, lots of haters out there!!


----------



## Rideforlife_33 (Oct 18, 2008)

*Re: A/b- rideforlife_33's 2002 JTI (R32-Tech)*

Yeah there are some pretty cool guys onthe mk4 forums. haha
I got new brock B2's today!!!!!


----------



## IDdubber (Oct 18, 2006)

*FV-QR*

I had nothing against the car...as stated by papa_vw...you were just a total tool for each and every single answer you gave. 
Keep up the good work, just don't give any more interviews


----------



## chikubi (Jan 14, 2002)

*Re: A/b- rideforlife_33's 2002 JTI (1nDubiDubly)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1nDubiDubly* »_As far as im concerned Cameron and his car are legit. you guys need to take your heads out of your butts and stop hating on the kid just cuz hes in high school.
 
If you've been paying attention you'll understand that he's not getting hated on just because he's in high school. 

_Quote »_i live in the same town as him and honestly his JTI should speak for itself.

For the most part, compared to the owner, his car has gotten the greatest number of positive comments. But these A/Bs aren't about the car speaking for itself (that's why there are questions and answers). 

_Quote »_i dont care what he said or how he said it.

Really? Then, again, you don't understand how these Vortex A/Bs work, or even internet forums, for that matter.

_Quote »_give the kid some respect or leave it alone.

"Honda's suck," "Who cares about saving for college; to hell with that!" "Who'd want a Japanese car; they're lame" "My car looks like a street racer," "I like my car more than my girlfriend," etc. 
You want people to respect all that? You expect people to not comment on all that? Really?

_Quote »_And anyone who has a boser hood or who can appreciate the boser look knows that Cam's is a one of a kind and we would all kill for it.

Yes, he's quite proud of his hood. Nothing wrong with that. 

_Quote »_alright. im through. i cant wait for all the comments about how i don't know anything cuz i have a low post count and im only 22 blah blah blah. wheres the originality at BASHERS?
 
Most here don't care about you or your post count. You do seem to be a bit misguided as to what's being said here and why, but that's your prerogative. Hating on haters isn't original, though, so maybe you want to rethink that approach.

_Quote »_and who ever said it is "CIVIC-ESQUE" by far takes the cake for stupidest comment ive ever seen on here. i mean a civic ?? you gotta be kidding me!!















 
Cause Civics are lame, right? Oh dear, here we go again...


----------



## Rideforlife_33 (Oct 18, 2008)

*Re: A/b- rideforlife_33's 2002 JTI (chikubi)*

me anzack both knew some loser would be on here to comment on what he said. haha!!
they left me like 4 choices on what I wuld describe my car as. And none of them fit my car so I randomly picked street racer.


----------



## Dreizehn (Nov 2, 2005)

*FV-QR*

A win is a win, IMO.


----------



## 1nDubiDubly (Mar 26, 2009)

*Re: A/b- rideforlife_33's 2002 JTI (chikubi)*

i don't know how any VW "enthusiast" (since last time i checked this was the volkswagen enthusiast website) could ever compare his JTI to a Civic. In my opinion, civics are lame. I don't care if someone does have a 500 bhp Civic, that only makes them the millionth person with a riced out, played out, junk, japanese 4 banger. I take pride in individuality and uniqueness without going over the top to have to turn heads....and for the record, this is what someone who is confused about what they are driving drives... its the 08 Civic E46 haha 









I also don't see how him saying hondas suck and forget college, take away from his A/B. There are plenty of people who don't go to college who come from well off families and end up doing just fine. College isn't a golden ticket to money and happiness. Who are you all to tell him what he should do with his life? 
chikubi you got some decent points but did you really say "hating on haters isnt original??" Did ya read some of the stupid **** people wrote? I mean if people dont care about you or your post then why are there vortex members giving hairstyling tips? either vortex is getting a little fruity or they should just change the slogan to "the volkswagen enthusiast website; for those of us with perfectly moosed hair and super cute jeans"


----------



## cosy_coupe (Aug 24, 2005)

*Re: A/b- rideforlife_33's 2002 JTI (papa_vw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *papa_vw* »_
While I think everyone is being a little harsh on you. Go back and read some of your answers in the article and maybe you'll understand why you turned off a lot of people. Live and learn.
You can rightly be proud of your car and should be. Enjoy your Volkswagen.

This is the exact problem i had with the post. The car is fine in my book. ****, it has more done to it than my GTI did when i was in high school, but the answers to his questions were just thoughtless. This might be where the v-tex should have stepped in to attempt to make the read a little better. IMO http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## cosy_coupe (Aug 24, 2005)

*Re: A/b- rideforlife_33's 2002 JTI (chikubi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *chikubi* »_ 
"Honda's suck," "Who cares about saving for college; to hell with that!" "Who'd want a Japanese car; they're lame" "My car looks like a street racer," "I like my car more than my girlfriend," etc. 


Haha! i luaghed when i read this. This is the reason this AUTObiography sucks. Not the car or the fact the OP is in high school.


----------



## Rideforlife_33 (Oct 18, 2008)

*Re: A/b- rideforlife_33's 2002 JTI (cosy_coupe)*

Call me a tool all you want I filled that autobiography out a while ago. 
and they guys above me is pretty cool....


----------



## Deevod (Feb 25, 2009)

Cameron, I believe thats what your name is, and the other guy from Lewiston... Don't waste your time dwelling over these guys, if someone goes out of the norm, or sounds different and they don't like it they hate.... I usually just read these forums to get a nice laugh
btw, car's dope http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## $3000dreamcar (Apr 23, 2004)

*Re: A/b- rideforlife_33's 2002 JTI (1nDubiDubly)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1nDubiDubly* »_In my opinion, civics are lame. I don't care if someone does have a 500 bhp Civic, that only makes them the millionth person with a riced out, played out, junk, japanese 4 banger.

Civic fanboi version, "In my opinion, JTI's are lame. I don't care if someone has the longest boser hood in the world, that only makes them the millionth person with a riced out, played out, junk, german 4 banger."
Make the ignorance stop!







So it's cool to hate on civics, but not JTI's? I see how it is...
Civics had duel wishbone front and fully independent rear suspension in the 80's. VWs still had torsen beam rear suspension in the 2000's. Who's lame now? Do some research and actually drive some well modded civics and you guys will see how ignorant, close minded, and just plain idiotic you sound to many of us on here.


----------



## DowNnOuTDubin (Jun 21, 2006)

*FV-QR*

http://****************.com/default/zero2/lock5.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Rassig (Feb 4, 2001)

*Re: A/b- rideforlife_33's 2002 JTI (Rideforlife_33)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rideforlife_33* »_they left me like 4 choices on what I would describe my car as. And none of them fit my car... 
so I randomly picked street racer.

I can understand that completely. I'm sure all of us can think of a time (or many times)








where we would love to have said or written something different.
I have a M.S. in Management, 20 yrs of HR experience, and have taken plenty of corporate level written and verbal communication training...
yet it still happens to me at times.
Plus, don't feel bad that some, including myself, aren't too keen on your böser hood... 
although I do acknowledge the craftsmanship.
Many on this forum would flame me for OE ride height...
and I flame back at the über-stretched tire crowd!








We all take our lumps from time to time.


_Modified by Rassig at 3:43 PM 5-20-2009_


----------



## ..kreuzer.. (Nov 22, 2007)

*Re: A/b- rideforlife_33's 2002 JTI (1nDubiDubly)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1nDubiDubly* »_ give the kid some respect or leave it alone

respect is something that is earned, not given out. Sigh. Another misguided soul.


----------



## 1nDubiDubly (Mar 26, 2009)

*Re: A/b- rideforlife_33's 2002 JTI (..kreuzer..)*

well said kreuzer. i didnt know we were breaking out all the lame, cliche fortune-cookie quotes. Whats next ? oh let me guess, "you live your life a quarter mile at a time" ? http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## smittyATL (Feb 25, 2004)

*Re: A/b- rideforlife_33's 2002 JTI (1nDubiDubly)*

I think it's funny when people have their feelings hurt by on-line bullies. IT'S NOT REAL KID, GET OVER IT.
Car looks good by the way. If you like, screw the jealous jerks who couldn't get their car posted.


----------



## chrismkay3 (Jan 16, 2008)

*Re: A/b- rideforlife_33's 2002 JTI (smittyATL)*

car looks good. so long as you stay out of massive debt during college then your good. saving can come when you start to earn real money


----------



## Rideforlife_33 (Oct 18, 2008)

*Re: A/b- rideforlife_33's 2002 JTI (chrismkay3)*

thanks guys


----------



## ShadowRabbit6 (Nov 28, 2004)

*Re: A/b- rideforlife_33's 2002 JTI (Alex W)*

I wish I had that much money to throw at my car in high school. Do you appreciate your Dub as much when it's Daddy's money doing all the mods?


----------



## mortician79 (May 30, 2002)

*Re: A/b- rideforlife_33's 2002 JTI (Rideforlife_33)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rideforlife_33* »_Yeah there are some pretty cool guys onthe mk4 forums. haha
I got new brock B2's today!!!!!

Any pics?


----------



## woodrowstar (Jun 17, 2005)

at first i thought it was just me, so i didnt even click the thread button. But, a couple of days have gone by and i finally said "Self, these pictures are bad and the subject is blah, and if you say nothing - it'll happen again" With that...
These pictures are bad and blah to this pick for the month. ~wilson


----------



## Rideforlife_33 (Oct 18, 2008)

*Re: A/b- rideforlife_33's 2002 JTI (ShadowRabbit6)*

HAHA I could only wish my parents gave me money for my car. I have worked for every single part I have bought for my car. So nice try being a douche!


----------



## Rideforlife_33 (Oct 18, 2008)

*Re: A/b- rideforlife_33's 2002 JTI (mortician79)*

Ill get some pics up soon of my new wheels. They arent going to be fancy pics. Just normal pics with a normal camera. Im not gonna go out and buy a nice camera just to take pics of my car.


----------



## enthusiastic (Jan 19, 2006)

*Re: A/b- rideforlife_33's 2002 JTI (Rideforlife_33)*

ya but who pays the mortgage haha 
parents are supporting your hobby believe it or not. 
nice car, have fun with it **** the haters, life your lifestyle dont let these guys drag you down with their "when i was a kid " stories


----------



## MyCarIsRed (Aug 9, 2004)

*Re: A/b- rideforlife_33's 2002 JTI (enthusiastic)*

i just hope that posting in this thread will maybe draw a little attention to my cause... can we PLEASE stop using terms like "JTI" and "getta"... they sound ridiculous.
that said, i don't care for the kids attitude, but at least the car isn't hacked together. 13hr for a k04 is a bit much if you ask me, but eh... DIYers are cool i suppose. claiming you've got the fastest car around but list only a chip and k04 + exhaust upgrades... that's a little bit ignorant. i could take a walk down your block and find 10 cars bone stock that would walk a k04'd gti... just sayin'.


----------



## Deevod (Feb 25, 2009)

*Re: A/b- rideforlife_33's 2002 JTI (MyCarIsRed)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MyCarIsRed* »_ i could take a walk down your block and find 10 cars bone stock that would walk a k04'd gti... just sayin'.

probably not.
Lewiston has a population of 35-ish thousand people. It's basically one big retirement community. While there may be cars that are faster than his in Lewiston, you probably won't be able to find 10 on his block, or even in lewiston for that matter.

and if you did find something that is faster, it is probably driven by some 89 year old that goes 15 under the speed limit, so that doesn't count.










_Modified by Deevod at 10:40 PM 5-22-2009_


----------



## Rassig (Feb 4, 2001)

*Re: A/b- rideforlife_33's 2002 JTI (Deevod)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Deevod* »_if you did find something that is faster, 
it is probably driven by some 89 year old that goes 15 under the speed limit,
so that doesn't count.










That's the funniest post I've read on the 'tex in quite some time! 
Quite droll, I must say!


----------



## Rideforlife_33 (Oct 18, 2008)

*Re: A/b- rideforlife_33's 2002 JTI (Rassig)*

Engine:
Hyperboost diverter valve
Eurojet PCV hoses
Revo Stage ll chip
Revo SP3 Remote
Weapon R short ram intake
2.5' Cat-back Magnaflow exhaust
4 bar fuel regulator
Ported manifold
Forged tip
K04-001 turbo
Eurocustoms FMIC
ECS pulley set
SWG engine diagnostics
3’ cat + test pipe
Polished valve cover
Polished Intake Manifold
Megan Racing oil catch can
Those are all my engine mods


----------



## MyCarIsRed (Aug 9, 2004)

*Re: A/b- rideforlife_33's 2002 JTI (Rideforlife_33)*

weapon-r hahahahahahaahahaahahaahahahaahahahahahaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa... ebays finest.


----------



## Deevod (Feb 25, 2009)

*Re: A/b- rideforlife_33's 2002 JTI (MyCarIsRed)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MyCarIsRed* »_weapon-r hahahahahahaahahaahahaahahahaahahahahahaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa... ebays finest.


It's an intake, any filter on a stick does the same thing.


----------



## EyeDoughnutNo (Aug 28, 2008)

*Re: A/b- rideforlife_33's 2002 JTI (MyCarIsRed)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MyCarIsRed* »_i just hope that posting in this thread will maybe draw a little attention to my cause... can we PLEASE stop using terms like "JTI" and "getta"... they sound ridiculous.
that said, i don't care for the kids attitude, but at least the car isn't hacked together. 13hr for a k04 is a bit much if you ask me, but eh... DIYers are cool i suppose. claiming you've got the fastest car around but list only a chip and k04 + exhaust upgrades... that's a little bit ignorant. *i could take a walk down your block and find 10 cars bone stock that would walk a k04'd gti... just sayin'.*

Either you're a stalker, or you're playing the assumption game a wee bit too much. Whichever you choose, always remember: you could've had a cheeseburger...










_Modified by EyeDoughnutNo at 11:27 PM 5-23-2009_


----------



## mrjoshm (Jul 24, 2003)

your car looks good. the wheels add too much weight for me, but you don't like them anyway so it isn't like i am hating. i have always liked the "JTI" conversions and prefer your hood to eyebrows, although, i prefer stock "JTI" conversions the most. 
the thing that made me post at all is your blatent hate on japanese cars.
you are a former 300zx owner and you considered building a 240sx. for *about* the same price as your turbo you could do a motor swap in either of those cars and make it faster. while speed might not be everyones concern, you did describe your car as street racer, and i think a swapped 240sx would make a much better street racer than a turbo upgraded FWD golf. the nissans you had listed aren't exactly famous for being 2.slows...
good job on the car.

(edited for grammer mistakes n at)


_Modified by mrjoshm at 9:48 PM 5-23-2009_


----------



## MyCarIsRed (Aug 9, 2004)

*Re: A/b- rideforlife_33's 2002 JTI (Deevod)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Deevod* »_

It's an intake, any filter on a stick does the same thing. 

oh how wrong you are. you're telling me there is no difference in flow between say a k&n filter vs an autozone dealy? you my friend, definitely need to do some research.


----------



## Deevod (Feb 25, 2009)

*Re: A/b- rideforlife_33's 2002 JTI (MyCarIsRed)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MyCarIsRed* »_
oh how wrong you are. you're telling me there is no difference in flow between say a k&n filter vs an autozone dealy? you my friend, definitely need to do some research.


They both take in air don't they? Even if the amount of air is different it doesn't change hp gains to make a difference.


----------



## eunos94 (Mar 17, 2002)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Deevod* »_

They both take in air don't they? Even if the amount of air is different it doesn't change hp gains to make a difference.


You believe quantity of air makes zero difference to hp?


----------



## Deevod (Feb 25, 2009)

I never said zero difference. I said it makes little difference. It makes some but not a whole lot, ebay or no ebay, its just for sound with a turbo-ed engine.


----------



## Rassig (Feb 4, 2001)

*Re: A/b- rideforlife_33's 2002 JTI (MyCarIsRed)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MyCarIsRed* »_you my friend, definitely need to do some research.

If you did your research...
you would know that the K&N is more efficient than a paper filter.
Efficient at letting in dirt.


----------



## Rideforlife_33 (Oct 18, 2008)

*Re: (Deevod)*

Honestly I wasnt gonna go pay a bunck of money for a a short ram intake, when I can just get one for cheap that will perform fine. I plan on replacing the filter with a K&N eventually but until then there is nothing wrong with mine at all. So **** off.


----------



## Deevod (Feb 25, 2009)

*Re: (Rideforlife_33)*

maybe I'm a Little slow. But are you telling me to eff off?


----------



## Rideforlife_33 (Oct 18, 2008)

*Re: (Deevod)*

no no I was talking to other dude that was making fun of me for my intake. You were defending me.


----------



## eunos94 (Mar 17, 2002)

*FV-QR*

awwwww I love you too. Your positive attitude will serve you well young Jedi.


----------



## Deevod (Feb 25, 2009)

good. I was like 'wtf is this?' 
haha!


----------



## Rideforlife_33 (Oct 18, 2008)

*Re: (Deevod)*

haha


----------



## Ajdaballer (Nov 22, 2007)

I grabbed some popcorn for today's early session.


----------



## MyCarIsRed (Aug 9, 2004)

*Re: (Ajdaballer)*

not making fun of the intake... just haven't heard the name "weaponR" used on a vw for probably 10 years. as far as filters, i only use greene filters in all my cars. unfortunately they aren't as well known as k&n so i was using it as reference. but seriously, you can't say that a cheap cone filter from autozone flows as well as a higher end filter. actually, i wish i had a video of it, but at the local shop they have a flow test set up with a bunch of interchangeable filters floating a ping pong ball in a tube. different filters let in more air than others. paper obviously at the bottom, cheap filters at the lower end of flow, k&n next and green filters at the top. it's pretty cut and dry. cheap filters flow worse than some of the better names. argue if you want, but you're wrong


----------



## eunos94 (Mar 17, 2002)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *MyCarIsRed* »_not making fun of the intake... just haven't heard the name "weaponR" used on a vw for probably 10 years. as far as filters, i only use greene filters in all my cars. unfortunately they aren't as well known as k&n so i was using it as reference. but seriously, you can't say that a cheap cone filter from autozone flows as well as a higher end filter. actually, i wish i had a video of it, but at the local shop they have a flow test set up with a bunch of interchangeable filters floating a ping pong ball in a tube. different filters let in more air than others. paper obviously at the bottom, cheap filters at the lower end of flow, k&n next and green filters at the top. it's pretty cut and dry. cheap filters flow worse than some of the better names. argue if you want, but you're wrong



Now put 50,000 miles on each of those and compare them to a clean paper filter and repeat the flow test and see which one wins.
I ran a K&N filter on my 86 Jetta Diesel for 250,000 miles with out cleaning it. I went up to my local Murray's AutoParts and they had a K&N van outside doing the whole flow rate thing compared to customers in car filters. It was kind of cool. I told him I have a K&N with 250,000 miles and he got all excited.
He pulled out the nasty black oozing crusy leaf covered rectangle and put it on his machine. It still flowed more air than a brand new stock paper filter. He then cleaned it, reoiled it. Showed the flow improvement and put it back in my car.
I was so impressed that I haven't bothered to clean a K&N since.








Here is my current filter with about 35,000 miles on it.










_Modified by eunos94 at 2:43 PM 5-24-2009_


----------



## Rassig (Feb 4, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (eunos94)*


_Quote, originally posted by *eunos94* »_ I ran a K&N filter on my 86 Jetta Diesel for 250k miles with out cleaning it.

VW diesels are so indestructible, you could probably pour gravel into the open intake and it would still run.









_Quote, originally posted by *eunos94* »_I ran a K&N filter on my 86 Jetta Diesel for 250,000 miles with out cleaning it. He pulled out the nasty black oozing crusy leaf covered rectangle and put it on his machine. It still flowed more air than a brand new stock paper filter.

That's exactly the reason why you may not want to run one. 
It doesn't filter out as much dirt as a quality OEM filter like Mann.
I don't want to rain on your parade, but check this out the link below and perhaps you'll realize that K&N is not the best idea for a street motor. 
I ran a K&N for 50k miles before I decided to not risk it since... 
a filter's job is to _filter_.
Unless you have a modded, huge displacement race motor, 
IMHO, there's no need to run a K&N or any other type of aftermarket filter. 

http://www.bobistheoilguy.com/...1.htm


----------



## eunos94 (Mar 17, 2002)

*FV-QR*

Well since I've gotten 400,000 miles out of three different gasoline Volkswagens and nearly 500,000 miles out of that Diesel with out having the heads off I'm not exactly going to worry my pretty little head off over the micro particles that the K&N misses. 
I've been using K&N filters since 1986 on a dozen or more very high mileage vehicles and haven't had a single issue yet. The dirtier the filter gets the better it filters with very little loss in flow. 
I've read the reports on bob is the oil guy dot com and while very interesting I think it's a bit obsessive to tell the truth.


----------



## Rassig (Feb 4, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (eunos94)*


_Quote, originally posted by *eunos94* »_ I've read the reports on bob is the oil guy dot com and while very interesting
I think it's a bit obsessive to tell the truth.

OK... then try this one. 
Very interesting stats! 
http://duramax-diesel.com/spicer/index.htm


----------



## Deevod (Feb 25, 2009)

*Re: (Rideforlife_33)*

Like I have stated previously, intakes on cars with turbos is basically a noise maker, no matter the filter.


_Modified by Deevod at 12:35 AM 5-25-2009_


----------



## MyCarIsRed (Aug 9, 2004)

*Re: (Deevod)*

this isn't true. there is a difference. but high end drop in filters with a cut up airbox are indentical in performance to CAI or ram air.


----------



## pyro2001vr6 (Nov 12, 2007)

*Re: A/b- rideforlife_33's 2002 JTI ([email protected])*

The profile autobiography part sucked, but the car looks good.


----------



## vwwolfpack (Oct 26, 2002)

*Re: A/b- rideforlife_33's 2002 JTI (pyro2001vr6)*

I'm surprised no one "commented" on the whole JTi thing...
Man I freakin' hate when people call them that. I did it to my Mk3...I call it a GTi with Jetta front-end















As far as I know, VW never made a JTi model...


----------



## burritowagen (Dec 12, 2005)

*Re: A/b- rideforlife_33's 2002 JTI (vwwolfpack)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwwolfpack* »_I'm surprised no one "commented" on the whole JTi thing...
Man I freakin' hate when people call them that. I did it to my Mk3...I call it a GTi with Jetta front-end















As far as I know, VW never made a JTi model...

my thoughts exactly.


----------



## vwwolfpack (Oct 26, 2002)

*Re: A/b- rideforlife_33's 2002 JTI (jmasc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jmasc* »_
my thoughts exactly. 

And if you really want to get into it, it changes depending on what continent you're on. Is it a BTi? Or in Euro Mk3 a VTi? Some people just need to be slapped...


----------



## erica1234 (Jun 25, 2008)

*Re: A/b- rideforlife_33's 2002 JTI ([email protected])*

I'm not going to lie, I hate that hood and jetta front end. I rarely feel like it works and in this case, it doesn't even come close. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif I selectively read through this and I'm sorry that I wasted my time. However, he likes his car and takes pride in it, so all those haters should stop worrying about him and start worrying about their own pos


----------



## pyro2001vr6 (Nov 12, 2007)

*Re: A/b- rideforlife_33's 2002 JTI (vwwolfpack)*

Its funny how MKIII people hate the terms getta jti while the MKIV people commonly use it to refer to their cars.


----------



## Rassig (Feb 4, 2001)

*Re: (Deevod)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Deevod* »_*CAI's or drilled out OE airboxes* are basically noise makers

Fixed it for you.









I've never seen dyno or on-the-road results that indicate any improvements (other than aural) 
from any CAI or modded OE airbox.
EDIT: _Independently_ corroborated results, that is!










_Modified by Rassig at 5:11 PM 5-27-2009_


----------



## pyro2001vr6 (Nov 12, 2007)

*Re: (Rassig)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rassig* »_
Fixed it for you.









I've never seen dyno or on-the-road results that indicate any improvements (other than aural) 
from any CAI or modded OE airbox.
EDIT: _Independently_ corroborated results, that is!









_Modified by Rassig at 5:11 PM 5-27-2009_

It all depends on the engine and the other supporting mods. There have been tests comparing the two however


----------



## MyCarIsRed (Aug 9, 2004)

*Re: (Rassig)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rassig* »_
Fixed it for you.









I've never seen dyno or on-the-road results that indicate any improvements (other than aural) 
from any CAI or modded OE airbox.
EDIT: _Independently_ corroborated results, that is!









_Modified by Rassig at 5:11 PM 5-27-2009_

so what you're saying is that the extremely restrictive airbox with a paper filter, has no difference than a free flowing airbox with a higher flowing filter. you my friend are brilliant. you don't need a dyno chart to tell you that... you'd think it's pretty common sense. it's a well known fact that the 1.8t gets starved of air at high rpms. you're not going to see a huge gain, and for the first half of the curve will be almost identical, but after boost, you'll notice a bump in hp. more air=more power. 
on the 1.8t it has been proven that a modded airbox is a better modification than a CAI. people go on and on about dense air and everything, but the heat from the turbo makes short work of that. fact is, any increase in flow over stock will produce results. cai are just a giant waste of money for the 1.8t


----------



## Rassig (Feb 4, 2001)

*Re: (MyCarIsRed)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MyCarIsRed* »_it's a well known fact that the 1.8t gets starved of air at high rpms... on the 1.8t it has been proven that a modded airbox is a better modification than a CAI.

I admit I know almost nothing about the 1.8t except that it nevAR loses.








In regards to the almost as mighty, normally aspirated Mk2 1.8 8v, 
the OE airbox and a quality paper filter provide more than enough air.









It must be a model by model thing, 'cuz in latest European Car issue they tested an aftermarket CAI on a BMW 335i. Sounding good was about the only gain,


----------



## MyCarIsRed (Aug 9, 2004)

*Re: (Rassig)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rassig* »_
I admit I know almost nothing about the 1.8t except that it nevAR loses.








In regards to the almost as mighty, normally aspirated Mk2 1.8 8v, 
the OE airbox and a quality paper filter provide more than enough air.









It must be a model by model thing, 'cuz in latest European Car issue they tested an aftermarket CAI on a BMW 335i. Sounding good was about the only gain, 


the mk3 and mk4 airboxes draw from an airbox that was designed almost identical to the digi airbox. but they're trying to pull twice as much air through the same little hole.


----------



## pyro2001vr6 (Nov 12, 2007)

*Re: (MyCarIsRed)*

A CAI on a 1.8t is just for sound because the air gets heated right back up.


----------



## chikubi (Jan 14, 2002)

*Re: (pyro2001vr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pyro2001vr6* »_A CAI on a 1.8t is just for sound because the air gets heated right back up.

So if 100 degree air, when compressed by a K03 turbo @ 15 psi, rises to 160 degrees, what temp does 80 degree air rise to under the exact same conditions? 160 degrees? Less than 160 degrees? 
Not trying to be a d!ck, but unless you actually know the answer to such questions, you should avoid posting opinions as facts.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 20, 2008)

*Re: A/b- rideforlife_33's 2002 JTI ([email protected])*

LOVE YOUR CAR MAN!
Awesome front end and love the black top! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Rideforlife_33 (Oct 18, 2008)

*Re: A/b- rideforlife_33's 2002 JTI ([email protected])*

thanks dude!


----------



## eunos94 (Mar 17, 2002)

*FV-QR*

I've gone back and reread the Autobiography. I analyzed the pictures and tried to have a more positive attitude towards the whole thing.
I love boser hoods I just think yours is over done. I also dig a black roof but it just doesn't seem to flow on your vehicle. The wheels are kinda ok I guess but even you admit not to liking them. 
So that leaves how it reads and quite frankly it reads just as bad now as it did then. It comes off very immature *I know your young but jeez*. I really did want to change my perspective and come out liking your car. 
The bottom line is I just don't think it's worthy of a front page feature. The quality of work is there but the execution isn't. Better luck next time.


----------



## A2VW4life (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (eunos94)*

Who or what inspired the direction of modifications on this car? My neighbor inspired me. He always told me my old car, a 1992 Nissan 300ZX, was all show and no go. So when I got this car I showed him what "go" is all about.
Im assuming the Z was NA and had the usual retarded mods... regardless a 300zx is far more superior to a gti in every category, hands down.


----------



## joedubbs (Nov 1, 2004)

not bad kid, keep at it... no offense but we all have seem some cars on here that our light years ahead of this one. but then again we all start with the same canvas, switch up the wheels and attitude and they'll all be swinging off your yarbles


----------



## Rideforlife_33 (Oct 18, 2008)

*Re: (joedubbs)*

Sorry they are blury...


----------



## Dreizehn (Nov 2, 2005)

*FV-QR*

I love your lawn and the fence. Thanks!


----------



## MyCarIsRed (Aug 9, 2004)

*Re: (chikubi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *chikubi* »_
So if 100 degree air, when compressed by a K03 turbo @ 15 psi, rises to 160 degrees, what temp does 80 degree air rise to under the exact same conditions? 160 degrees? Less than 160 degrees? 
Not trying to be a d!ck, but unless you actually know the answer to such questions, you should avoid posting opinions as facts.

the difference in temp change (if any) would be negligible. you'd be talking about maybe a few degrees which in reality wouldn't make any difference in power what-so-ever. it's not opinion. i don't have diagrams or pie charts for you, but it is, indeed, fact. Plus you have to factor in the fact that colder air heats up faster than warmer air to the same temp. so given that, the end result of air from a CAI may even be warmer than that of a regular filter depending on specific conditions.


----------



## MyCarIsRed (Aug 9, 2004)

*Re: (MyCarIsRed)*

p.s. spray tint FTL


----------



## eunos94 (Mar 17, 2002)

*FV-QR*

Your parents have a very nice house. Love the swing.


----------



## Rassig (Feb 4, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (Dreizehn)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Dreizehn* »_I love the fence.

Don't you mean "fents"?








...and where are the burshes, crub, and three bricks?


----------



## Rideforlife_33 (Oct 18, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (eunos94)*

Haha thanks for the responses on my parents house. They spend alot of time on it. haha


----------



## Dreizehn (Nov 2, 2005)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rideforlife_33* »_Haha thanks for the responses on my parents house. They spend alot of time on it. haha



If you only spent the same amount of time on your car.







(someone was going to say it sooner or later) 
Just kidding.


----------



## $3000dreamcar (Apr 23, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Dreizehn)*

The new wheels look better http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Now that I've said something nice, I'm going to talk some more sh it. You went from wheels that were too tall to wheels that are too wide. Do you really not notice or care about all the performance and function you're loosing for the sake of looks? The stretched tires that are rubbing in the rear, the hood that blocks your highbeams and radiator, the dark taillights that aren't going to be as bright and therefor not as safe, the removed rear wiper (do you not drive in the rain ever?). I hope you love the looks, because the loss of all that function would drive me crazy. Also, you said it has a complete R32 brake setup, but, someone correct me if I'm wrong, those don't look like R32 rear brakes. Whatever they are, the blue front brakes and poorly painted red rear brakes looks awful. Sure, there are plenty of people out there, especially on vortex, that sacrifice function for looks, and I have a times also, but check out the SCCA or other amature racing and really learn how to drive and you'll see how much more enjoyable a car can be when it's setup to be as controllable and useful as possible and you have as much control over it as possible. You;re young; there's hope for you yet.
If you're that concerned about looks, get a damn haircut and some nicer clothes. That'll save you a lot of money compared to car parts and I promise girls notice that stuff more than your "dope ride."


----------



## bluesbrothers (Sep 6, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR ($3000dreamcar)*


_Quote, originally posted by *$3000dreamcar* »_The new wheels look better http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Now that I've said something nice, I'm going to talk some more sh it. You went from wheels that were too tall to wheels that are too wide. Do you really not notice or care about all the performance and function you're loosing for the sake of looks? The stretched tires that are rubbing in the rear, the hood that blocks your highbeams and radiator, the dark taillights that aren't going to be as bright and therefor not as safe, the removed rear wiper (do you not drive in the rain ever?). I hope you love the looks, because the loss of all that function would drive me crazy. Also, you said it has a complete R32 brake setup, but, someone correct me if I'm wrong, those don't look like R32 rear brakes. Whatever they are, the blue front brakes and poorly painted red rear brakes looks awful. Sure, there are plenty of people out there, especially on vortex, that sacrifice function for looks, and I have a times also, but check out the SCCA or other amature racing and really learn how to drive and you'll see how much more enjoyable a car can be when it's setup to be as controllable and useful as possible and you have as much control over it as possible. You;re young; there's hope for you yet.
If you're that concerned about looks, get a damn haircut and some nicer clothes. That'll save you a lot of money compared to car parts and I promise girls notice that stuff more than your "dope ride." 

now this is my first post in this thread. For one im suprised its not locked yet. id like to say that with the exception of the hood, i think your car is pretty cool. whoever this guy is that posted just to talk $hit needs a life. so first everyone hates his rims, then he gets new ones and you hate them too. all this guy is doing to to bitch just to bitch. I say keep doing whatever the hell you want to do to your car and tell people like this guy to get lost


----------



## $3000dreamcar (Apr 23, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (bluesbrothers)*

Did you even read what you just quoted? The first sentence is a compliment. That being said, I've had a car with rear tires that rub because the wheels are too wide for the tires and/or too low of an offset for the fenders and while it looked cool, in my experience it's far more enjoyable to have a setup that I don't have to worry about rubbing. He's very enthusiastic, which is awesome, but somewhat misguided. I have been misguided at times in my youth also and am thankful for those who helped me see a better way. I try to pass it on when I can. Whoever you are that posted just to talk sh it about me talking sh it needs to get a life also. We all need to get a life on here, and we all know that, but we all post anyways because we enjoy it. Relax.


----------



## Rideforlife_33 (Oct 18, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR ($3000dreamcar)*

for real tho your a ***. First off my wheels dont rub because I have very nice suspension with very little body roll. I also never used my rear wiper, I use my side mirrors. those arent my high beams either genius, and I can guarantee that my lights are just as bright if nit brighter than yours. My car doesnt over heat at all do dont even talk **** about my boser, Those are R32 brakes also. The fronts not the rears, my mistake on that one. now your preaching to me about looks and then you tell me the paint on my calipers looks bad. I must loose some serious stopping power from having bad paint huh? Also girls like my hair long rather than short, and it is short now too, and my clothers dont even start. your probably a *** wearing hollister or something gay like than. Im wearing DC pants, and an Animal BMX shirt, and thats MY style so your a complete idiot for even posting what you did.


----------



## $3000dreamcar (Apr 23, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Rideforlife_33)*








some people on this site take things people type on the internet WAY too seriously. Yeah, I like being a jackass on the internet. It's funny to me. It's also funny to me that I haven't insulted a single person, only criticized an inanimate object and the immature statements in the interview, commented sarcastically on your obvious concern for looks, and you call me an a$$ and say I must wear gay clothes. If you can't take criticism without reacting by insulting people personally, then you shouldn't submitted the autobiography. 
I don't mean to be an a$$ when I ask this, but if those inner lights that are blocked by your hood aren't your highbeams, then what are they and where are the highbeams on those headlights? My point about the brakes is you have done so much to change the look of the car, some of which arguably decreases function, but you haven't taken care of that detail which will look way better and not decrease any performance. I don't like bad looking cars, I just don't like mods that decrease performance for the sake of looks. 
Again, relax. If you actually get upset by anything people write on an internet forum, maybe you should take some time off. It's all in good fun.


----------



## Rideforlife_33 (Oct 18, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR ($3000dreamcar)*

no its not really all good fun. I put alot of time and money into my car and performance has not been decreased. My hood might cut off a tiny bit of air flow but nothing that will make a difference. And everything you said the first time was just dumb because I had a reason to bad up every dumb remark you made. My car is obviously good enough to be on the autobiography considering mine is on there and not you ****ty 91 golf or whatever you drive.


----------



## $3000dreamcar (Apr 23, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Rideforlife_33)*








You crack me up, man. Thanks for proving my point about reacting to comments about your car and immaturity with unfounded personal attacks.


----------



## Rideforlife_33 (Oct 18, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR ($3000dreamcar)*

Its not immaturity, I just dont want to hear what stupid crap you have to say. your car is obviously not any better.


----------



## bluesbrothers (Sep 6, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR ($3000dreamcar)*


_Quote, originally posted by *$3000dreamcar* »_ I don't mean to be an a$$ when I ask this, but if those inner lights that are blocked by your hood aren't your highbeams, then what are they and where are the highbeams on those headlights? My point about the brakes is you have done so much to change the look of the car, some of which arguably decreases function, but you haven't taken care of that detail which will look way better and not decrease any performance. I don't like bad looking cars, I just don't like mods that decrease performance for the sake of looks. 

you nit pick the looks of his car, yet i dont remember you posting pics of you car for everyone to bash.







and if you dont mean to bean a$$ then why did you post? (if you want pics of my car just ask and ill post a link for everyone to bash)


_Modified by bluesbrothers at 7:38 PM 6-6-2009_


----------



## eunos94 (Mar 17, 2002)

*FV-QR*

Dude at least when I questioned their choice I posted a pic of my car to compare to. Grow a pair and post your own car when saying yours is better.


----------



## Rideforlife_33 (Oct 18, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (eunos94)*

well im glad to see everyone else thought that guy was an idiot.


----------



## pyro2001vr6 (Nov 12, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR ($3000dreamcar)*


_Quote, originally posted by *$3000dreamcar* »_The new wheels look better http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Now that I've said something nice, I'm going to talk some more sh it. You went from wheels that were too tall to wheels that are too wide. Do you really not notice or care about all the performance and function you're loosing for the sake of looks? The stretched tires that are rubbing in the rear, the hood that blocks your highbeams and radiator, the dark taillights that aren't going to be as bright and therefor not as safe, the removed rear wiper (do you not drive in the rain ever?). I hope you love the looks, because the loss of all that function would drive me crazy. Also, you said it has a complete R32 brake setup, but, someone correct me if I'm wrong, those don't look like R32 rear brakes. Whatever they are, the blue front brakes and poorly painted red rear brakes looks awful. Sure, there are plenty of people out there, especially on vortex, that sacrifice function for looks, and I have a times also, but check out the SCCA or other amature racing and really learn how to drive and you'll see how much more enjoyable a car can be when it's setup to be as controllable and useful as possible and you have as much control over it as possible. You;re young; there's hope for you yet.
If you're that concerned about looks, get a damn haircut and some nicer clothes. That'll save you a lot of money compared to car parts and I promise girls notice that stuff more than your "dope ride." 

Your a complete idiot. You made a thread saying how you liked and appreciated stretched tires but then you criticize him for having them? **** and leave him alone, its his car. yours not helping anyone. 
Your thread: http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3264416









Im not even going to touch on the other stuff cause you made enough of an ass of yourself.


_Modified by pyro2001vr6 at 10:17 PM 6-6-2009_


----------



## $3000dreamcar (Apr 23, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (pyro2001vr6)*

hahaha, guys, I DID post a car of mine on the first page! PAY ATTENTION! 
I can't believe you went to all that trouble to dig up that thread. Was the first sentence you quoted not a compliment to the new wheels even with stretched tires? Stretched tires can look good, but I've had a car with rear tires that rub, and it sucks. He says they don't rub, but from those pictures it sure looks like they do. 
Here's my current car. The current ride height is set a little higher than in this picture. Have at it, guys.


----------



## aar0n. (May 7, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Rideforlife_33)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rideforlife_33* »_no its not really all good fun. I put alot of time and money into my car and performance has not been decreased. My hood might cut off a tiny bit of air flow but nothing that will make a difference. And everything you said the first time was just dumb because I had a reason to bad up every dumb remark you made. My car is obviously good enough to be on the autobiography considering mine is on there and not you ****ty 91 golf or whatever you drive.

You did decrease the performance on your car, you lowered it without corner balancing or sport spindles and given the way MK4 suspension geometry is, handling performance will decrease when it's lowered. This car as an Autobiography feature is a joke, I'd rather have his MK2 GTI over your GTI any day of the week, and I'm wiling to bet almost everyone else who posted in this thread will say the same thing. Calling his car sh itty bc it's a 91 just shows your immaturity and the fact that you can't take criticism, especially given a lot of your posts in this thread. 
I like Brocks but they look terrible in black and you have quite a bit of wheel gap. That with the way too aggressive boser and a GLI lip but no skirts leave a lot to be desired. And yes, those inner lights on OEM HID replicas are the high beams, shouldn't you know that about your own car?








**For those of you viewing this thread, Rideforlife_33 is not representative of a vast amount of MK4 owners. A lot of us appreciate other cars and especially older VWs and aren't complete tools like this guy*


_Modified by turbo7387 at 1:12 PM 6-7-2009_


----------



## Rideforlife_33 (Oct 18, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (turbo7387)*

well your an idiot also because those re my low beams not high beams. I switched them.


----------



## MyCarIsRed (Aug 9, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Rideforlife_33)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rideforlife_33* »_well your an idiot also because those re my low beams not high beams. I switched them.

that doesn't make covering them any smarter.


----------



## Rideforlife_33 (Oct 18, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (MyCarIsRed)*

They arent covered you retards, i wish you guys could see my car in real life.


----------



## eunos94 (Mar 17, 2002)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rideforlife_33* »_They arent covered you retards, i wish you guys could see my car in real life.


Calling people retards is helping your case.


----------



## Rassig (Feb 4, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (eunos94)*

This thread has just about run its life. 
Could it be the first a/b that gets locked?


----------



## dubsport87 (Oct 2, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (Rassig)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rassig* »_This thread has just about run its life. 
Could it be the first a/b that gets locked? 

this thread, and autobiography is a huge fail


----------



## Dreizehn (Nov 2, 2005)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *dubsport87* »_
this thread, and autobiography is a huge fail


Post of the decade.


----------



## bryanb5.5 (Jul 19, 2003)

*Re: A/b- rideforlife_33's 2002 JTI ([email protected])*

Looks like most other modified VWs I have seen lately.







Hey rideforlife, if you enjoy the car, don't change a thing. Well, maybe the wheels.


----------



## Deevod (Feb 25, 2009)

I saw the car on 21st tonight, by Walmart. The new wheels really set it off. Looking good. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## enriquejcu (Sep 16, 2004)

Hahahaha, this thread is awesome.


----------



## vdubballa2008 (Feb 2, 2008)

*Re: (enriquejcu)*

hey rideforlife_33, what exactly did "you" do to your car?


----------



## Rideforlife_33 (Oct 18, 2008)

*Re: (vdubballa2008)*

everything that was done to engine except for the Revo Software. I bought the wheels and did the did the subs and amps.


----------



## vdubballa2008 (Feb 2, 2008)

*Re: (Rideforlife_33)*

but you told me you bought it in courde lane and it sat?


----------



## Mr. Mattison (Feb 8, 2006)

*Re: A/b- rideforlife_33's 2002 JTI ([email protected])*

ok everyone, i know this bio is pretty lame but whats better is that i am the original owner of this car.








here are some good pics of the car. 
-this car took me about two years in the making and finally got to a point where it was up to par.
-the car was built buy a custom hot rod shop in post falls idaho 
-the revo software was done by tko motorweks 
the stereo system was built by aspen sound in cda idaho. where i work








-the brake system is off a r32 and is only the fronts, not a complete kit.
-suspension is a kw variant 1... didnt have the money i do now. not v3 lol
i sold him the car completly done, minus the k04 oem turbo upgrade.
hated to let it go! 








http://i2.photobucket.com/albu...x.jpg
http://i2.photobucket.com/albu...I.jpg
http://i2.photobucket.com/albu...s.jpg
http://i2.photobucket.com/albu...r.jpg
http://i2.photobucket.com/albu...e.jpg


----------



## aar0n. (May 7, 2004)

*Re: A/b- rideforlife_33's 2002 JTI (Mr. Mattison)*

^
Hahahahhaa, wow, SUPER ownage


----------



## Mr. Mattison (Feb 8, 2006)

*Re: A/b- rideforlife_33's 2002 JTI (turbo7387)*

lol i know, 
we have been taking snaps of this car throughout the building process.
many makeovers








i attended ww in seattle and placed in the MK4 class. have the sweet glass trophy to show for it








the car was not a speed racer, but a attempt to be clean but add a lil flav to the boser hood or the eye-lids.
its sad that he is getting this bashing, i wish i could have wrote something for this car cuz it was my pride and joy, but growing up and priorties came into play








growing up= getting married


----------



## Mr. Mattison (Feb 8, 2006)

*Re: A/b- rideforlife_33's 2002 JTI (Mr. Mattison)*











_Modified by Mr. Mattison at 1:52 PM 6-13-2009_


----------



## Rideforlife_33 (Oct 18, 2008)

*Re: A/b- rideforlife_33's 2002 JTI (Mr. Mattison)*

Its not really ownage, considering I have basically done the whole engine by myself minus the chip. And the engine was in ****ty condition when I got it, there was a hose held together with duck tape! He did the exterior and the speakers, and sub box. I did the subs and amps. so if you guys think that he did everything think again. Its for sale anyways.


----------



## Rideforlife_33 (Oct 18, 2008)

*Re: A/b- rideforlife_33's 2002 JTI (Rideforlife_33)*

the duct tape wasnt the only the crappy about the engine. There was a missing transmission bolt, there was **** load of oil in the intercooler, and he didnt even know how much boost it was running. Also he told me the headrests were like $500. HAHA!!
He over priced everything when he sold it to me. i think I got the car for a reasonable price still though. And the wheels looked ****ty on it also, they needed re finished badly. I have a sick set of brock B2's now








oh and it had some neon lights underneath also, that weren't even hooked up! Who puts neons on a VW?


_Modified by Rideforlife_33 at 4:39 PM 6-13-2009_


----------



## Mr. Mattison (Feb 8, 2006)

*Re: A/b- rideforlife_33's 2002 JTI (Rideforlife_33)*

not going to argue about the details of my old car. just like any used boosted car it needed a few things to be up to par. 
i took it to shops that took care of all the details for me so if they used garbage its on them, i would have been pissed knowing that too.
obviously i knew about the car since i did everything to it. 
revo stage 2 peaks at 27psi and continuious at 24psi.
oh, your the one that bought the car and saw the wheels and you were aware of the re-finishing needed. 
the headrests at the time were only available by buying the complete set of seats or buying them off someone that knew what they had. good luck finding anyone willing to get rid of them.
***the main thing is that you bought a used car, acted like you did all the work, and continued to call for information on the car and now act like your the expert. 
anyways good luck selling the car for 15....
you bought it for 12,000 and its worth less now then when i sold it.

_Modified by Mr. Mattison at 5:25 PM 6-13-2009_


_Modified by Mr. Mattison at 5:41 PM 6-13-2009_


----------



## Rideforlife_33 (Oct 18, 2008)

*Re: A/b- rideforlife_33's 2002 JTI (Mr. Mattison)*

Actually it does not spike at 27 or settle at 24, i spikes at 24 and settles at about 18 or 19. 
And I never once said that I built this car. I built the engine minus the chip. And I can bet Ill get more than I bought it for. Im not selling it on here because people are douche bags.


----------



## Biggfrmchi (Jul 14, 2008)

*Re: A/b- rideforlife_33's 2002 JTI (Rideforlife_33)*

Like if this story couldn't get even better it did! Lmfao DJ Drama is in the building, someone pass me the popcorn!


----------



## eunos94 (Mar 17, 2002)

*FV-QR*

bahahahaha God I love this thread!!!


----------



## EyeDoughnutNo (Aug 28, 2008)

*Re: A/b- rideforlife_33's 2002 JTI (Mr. Mattison)*

So, rideforlife isn't the father! I knew it!!


----------



## vdubballa2008 (Feb 2, 2008)

*Re: A/b- rideforlife_33's 2002 JTI (EyeDoughnutNo)*

Well id like to thank Mr. Mattison for coming foward and tellin us the truth about this beautiful car. We have the rims now that u have in your picture and love them







. and rideforlife_33 how come u marked up the price to 15000 when you paid 12?
http://spokane.craigslist.org/cto/1218964950.html


----------



## eunos94 (Mar 17, 2002)

*Re: A/b- rideforlife_33's 2002 JTI (vdubballa2008)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vdubballa2008* »_ rideforlife_33 how come u marked up the price to 15000 when you paid 12?
http://spokane.craigslist.org/cto/1218964950.html

It's called capitalism. People are allowed to make a profit... if they can get it. He's not gonna make one though.


----------



## eunos94 (Mar 17, 2002)

*FV-QR*

OMG you linked them to the vortex autobiography? HAHAHAHAHAHA that's awesome. No one would buy the car after reading this thread.


----------



## Rideforlife_33 (Oct 18, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (eunos94)*

You guys are seriously ****! Get a life!


----------



## eunos94 (Mar 17, 2002)

*FV-QR*

What a well thought out and poignant comeback.


----------



## Rideforlife_33 (Oct 18, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (eunos94)*

okay you have no room to talk you drive a beetle you ****!


----------



## eunos94 (Mar 17, 2002)

*FV-QR*

nah... I drive 2 beetles.


----------



## Rassig (Feb 4, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (eunos94)*

Wow, I'm not sure if this thread has:
a) somehow gone even further down the toilet
or 
b) is quickly approaching epic status
Either way, IMHO it's not the greatest idea for the OP to cross list this in his ad! 
It could possibly require him to do some 'splaining to potential buyers!


----------



## vdubballa2008 (Feb 2, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Rideforlife_33)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rideforlife_33* »_You guys are seriously ****! Get a life!

its not about being fuc**, its about showing people things before you rape them in the a**.


----------



## biturbocurious (Jul 6, 2003)

*Re: A/b- rideforlife_33's 2002 JTI (Rideforlife_33)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rideforlife_33* »_Its not really ownage, considering I have basically done the whole engine by myself minus the chip. 

Long time watcher, first time poster ... in this thread.








All I have to say is ...


----------



## Mr. Mattison (Feb 8, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Rassig)*

approaching epic








hopefully....


----------



## Mr. Mattison (Feb 8, 2006)

*Re: A/b- rideforlife_33's 2002 JTI (vdubballa2008)*

im glad you have the wheels now, i loved them too. it just sucked when i parked it for the winter the wheels clear started to come off. but im sure you know there is a BA guy in spokane that refinishes wheels and they are good as new. 
when you get them on or have some snaps of the car you should post them up!


----------



## Mr. Mattison (Feb 8, 2006)

*Re: A/b- rideforlife_33's 2002 JTI (Mr. Mattison)*

well i would like to thank those who realized whos car this was.
I know that it is not everyones style but it was my own and it stood out from all the other mk4 around here and got props from more then just the euro crowd. 
*one thing that has to be realized is that you cant please everyone and their style but constructive opinions and ideas are always considered and that makes for future plans and changes.



_Modified by Mr. Mattison at 1:35 PM 6-14-2009_


----------



## Rideforlife_33 (Oct 18, 2008)

*Re: A/b- rideforlife_33's 2002 JTI (Mr. Mattison)*

I did post some pic of the wheels on the page before this one. I might be driving up to spokane in a few days, if you wanted to see it,


----------



## vdubballa2008 (Feb 2, 2008)

*Re: A/b- rideforlife_33's 2002 JTI (Rideforlife_33)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rideforlife_33* »_I did post some pic of the wheels on the page before this one. I might be driving up to spokane in a few days, if you wanted to see it,

i dnt think hes talkin to you


----------



## enriquejcu (Sep 16, 2004)

*Re: A/b- rideforlife_33's 2002 JTI (Mr. Mattison)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mr. Mattison* »_not going to argue about the details of my old car. just like any used boosted car it needed a few things to be up to par. 
i took it to shops that took care of all the details for me so if they used garbage its on them, i would have been pissed knowing that too.
obviously i knew about the car since i did everything to it. 
revo stage 2 peaks at 27psi and continuious at 24psi.
oh, your the one that bought the car and saw the wheels and you were aware of the re-finishing needed. 
the headrests at the time were only available by buying the complete set of seats or buying them off someone that knew what they had. good luck finding anyone willing to get rid of them.
***the main thing is that you bought a used car, acted like you did all the work, and continued to call for information on the car and now act like your the expert. 
anyways good luck selling the car for 15....
you bought it for 12,000 and its worth less now then when i sold it.

_Modified by Mr. Mattison at 5:25 PM 6-13-2009_

_Modified by Mr. Mattison at 5:41 PM 6-13-2009_


aaaaand PWNT!


----------



## vdubjb (Feb 18, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (Dreizehn)*

this is worse than the housewives of NJ...


----------



## $3000dreamcar (Apr 23, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Rideforlife_33)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rideforlife_33* »_Its not immaturity


_Quote, originally posted by *Rideforlife_33* »_okay you have no room to talk you drive a beetle you ****!









Mr. Mattison, the car is still not my style, but it actually looks good in your photos http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I guess I'll try being constructive this time. I like the black wheels better. It makes the tint, dark tails, black mirros and black roof make more sense, though that whole look might work even better with joey modded headlights to match the rest of the dark lights and it would set off the extreme boser hood even more. Also, if it will still fit, the black center lower bumper grill piece would pull it together more and look way better than seeing your intercooler, unless you really need people to know you have a fmic. Like someone said on the last page, the front and rear valences would look way better with the matching 20ae/337 sideskirts. Again, painting your brakes to match would look better. 
You say in the Autobiography, "who wants a Japanese car though?" and then you say in the craigslist ad, "I am selling the car because I am wanting to buy a Nissan 350Z." What's the deal, man? 
If you feel comfortable selling it for $15k, good luck, but sending potential buyers to look at the untrue, immature, and just plain idiotic stuff you wrote in the autobiography and this thread might not help your sale. 
*Before your react immaturely with more name calling, reread what you wrote and try to understand why you got the negative responses you did*


----------



## Biggfrmchi (Jul 14, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR ($3000dreamcar)*

"Soooooo your dumb!" jokes a side he couldn't of said it better http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Rideforlife_33 (Oct 18, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Biggfrmchi)*

well i filled that autobiography along time ago. I would have answered the questions a lot differently now.


----------



## MyCarIsRed (Aug 9, 2004)

*Re: A/b- rideforlife_33's 2002 JTI (Rideforlife_33)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rideforlife_33* »_Its not really ownage, considering I have basically done the whole engine by myself minus the chip. And the engine was in ****ty condition when I got it, there was a hose held together with duck tape! He did the exterior and the speakers, and sub box. I did the subs and amps. so if you guys think that he did everything think again. Its for sale anyways.

by reading your mod list, you didn't build any engine. you had a handful of bolt ons. that's not a built motor. i changed my oil on my motorcycle today... that doesn't make me a honda tech.


----------



## Rideforlife_33 (Oct 18, 2008)

*Re: A/b- rideforlife_33's 2002 JTI (MyCarIsRed)*

I didnt mean that it was "built". I meant that I have built it to what it is now. My mistake.


----------



## eunos94 (Mar 17, 2002)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rideforlife_33* »_I didnt mean that it was "built". I meant that I have built it to what it is now. My mistake.



You didn't build anything. You bolted on a few pieces. There is a HUGE difference.


----------



## biturbocurious (Jul 6, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (eunos94)*

ah, the famed Lincoln Log mod.


----------



## eunos94 (Mar 17, 2002)

*FV-QR*

FTR I didn't build anything on my motor either. I did however pay people to make some internal changes such as extrude honing of the intake, head and turbo manifold. That doesn't count as building a motor either btw.


----------



## Rideforlife_33 (Oct 18, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (eunos94)*

wow why dont you try and correct me a little more please.


----------



## vdubballa2008 (Feb 2, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Rideforlife_33)*

WAIT... So why does it say on your CL ad that it's a 2001 when on your Vortex AB it says 2002???? I am confused. Is it both?


----------



## Deevod (Feb 25, 2009)

Lets all gang up on him!
That would be awesome!


----------



## eunos94 (Mar 17, 2002)

*Re: (Deevod)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Deevod* »_Lets all gang up on him!
That would be awesome!


----------



## Deevod (Feb 25, 2009)

I really don't care what you call me. 
Everyone has to start somewhere.


----------



## $3000dreamcar (Apr 23, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Rideforlife_33)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rideforlife_33* »_well i filled that autobiography along time ago. I would have answered the questions a lot differently now. 

Thanks for not name calling so far on this page. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Well, what would you do or say differently now? Acknowledging and thanking the original owner who did most of the work might be a nice start. Deevod is right that everyone has to start somewhere, though if you lie and brag about where you are starting and people aren't into it you should be ready to take some sh it, but where you go from there is far more important. Other than trying to sell it, are there any other plans for the car or different mods to it? 
Being honest and trying to learn from your mistakes and others criticisms might be the best way to shut up the jacka$$es and gang nitpickers, myself included.


----------



## Rideforlife_33 (Oct 18, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR ($3000dreamcar)*

The guy that previously owned it did the body. I would never have spent money to get my car to look that good. My plans for it were to build the engine up. And my next plan is to get the engine built. Im saving for forged rods and pistons. Sure I have some bolt on mods, but those add HP, maybe not alot but its a start.


----------



## biturbocurious (Jul 6, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (Rideforlife_33)*



Rideforlife_33 said:


> my next plan is to get the engine built. Im saving for forged rods and pistons. [/QUOTE
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Rideforlife_33 (Oct 18, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (biturbocurious)*

Yeah it is kinda. If I got what I wanted out if it I would sell it, but I know I wont.


----------



## Rideforlife_33 (Oct 18, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Rideforlife_33)*

So I think I toasted my pistons rings, so the plan is to build the engine


----------



## enriquejcu (Sep 16, 2004)

hahahahahahahahahahahaha


----------



## FL_Jetta08 (Jul 2, 2008)

*Re: (enriquejcu)*

I read the review and checked out the photos. 
Car looks nice for someone in High School. I appreciate the fact that someone took the time to write up a profile and sent photos of their car. 
Hood/front end looks bad*** (pic #2) http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by FL_Jetta08 at 9:28 AM 6-19-2009_


----------



## biturbocurious (Jul 6, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (Rideforlife_33)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rideforlife_33* »_So I think I toasted my pistons rings, so the plan is to build the engine









my guess is that it won't be you that does it.


----------



## Rideforlife_33 (Oct 18, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (biturbocurious)*

I guess it wasnt my rings, my PCV valve was clogged up, and that was causing smoke. I bought a GT28R today!!!!


----------



## eunos94 (Mar 17, 2002)

*FV-QR*

I was driving around today and this thread popped into my head after seeing a really nice R32 done right. 
I started to imagine the day "Rideforlife_33" submitted this Autobiography to http://www.vwvortex.com. The careful application of wit, the choosing of the photographs and the daydreams of fame on the internet.
"I hope they like me. I really hope they do. I'm going to be the coolest guy on the tex, all the b1tches be wanting my a$$, all the bro's be wanting to be me.. oh ya lifes gonna be schaweeeeet"
Fast forward 2 months and his dreams come true... well he's infamous at least sadly though his virginity has remained intact. 
Sorry we were so rough on you, sport.


----------



## vagwhpt (Jul 28, 2006)

*Re: A/b- rideforlife_33's 2002 JTI ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwvortex* »_Is there anything unique about the history of this car?


_Quote, originally posted by *douchebag supreme* »_ It has a completely custom boser hood. It comes down further than a normal boser.

"rarities" such as your totally awesome hood are why people frown upon VW's as a whole. 
I hope you see how you are a toolbag.


----------



## Rideforlife_33 (Oct 18, 2008)

*Re: A/b- rideforlife_33's 2002 JTI (vagwhpt)*

haha your such a ***. just because my hood cost more that your car doesnt mean you have to get upset.


----------



## MyCarIsRed (Aug 9, 2004)

*Re: A/b- rideforlife_33's 2002 JTI (Rideforlife_33)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rideforlife_33* »_haha your such a ***. just because my hood cost more that your car doesnt mean you have to get upset.

sounds like you overpaid.








and besides... you didn't pay for the hood so how do you know how much it cost?


----------



## bluesbrothers (Sep 6, 2002)

*Re: A/b- rideforlife_33's 2002 JTI (MyCarIsRed)*

Why wont this thread just die?


----------



## Rideforlife_33 (Oct 18, 2008)

*Re: A/b- rideforlife_33's 2002 JTI (MyCarIsRed)*

maybe the guy I bought it from told me how much it cost? your a tard.


----------



## aar0n. (May 7, 2004)

*Re: A/b- rideforlife_33's 2002 JTI (Rideforlife_33)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rideforlife_33* »_maybe the guy I bought it from told me how much it cost? your a tard.

Okay I'm guessing you haven't seen his old car. It was definitely worth more than your hood and definitely more than your car, so stop being an ass to everyone and acting like a tough guy for no reason. I still find your interview ridiculous and based on your posts in this thread, you are clearly an immature little kid so grow up, you sound like a clown


----------



## MyCarIsRed (Aug 9, 2004)

*Re: A/b- rideforlife_33's 2002 JTI (Rideforlife_33)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rideforlife_33* »_maybe the guy I bought it from told me how much it cost? your a tard.

then the next question is, "how do you know how much his car is worth?" cause something tells me if you asked him he'd tell you to swallow.


----------



## vagwhpt (Jul 28, 2006)

*Re: A/b- rideforlife_33's 2002 JTI (Rideforlife_33)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rideforlife_33* »_maybe the guy I bought it from told me how much it cost? your a tard.

Even more awesome, the most "unique" part of your car, you didn't even do yourself.








What else did your car come with? And what did your Dad think about all that when he bought it for you.


----------



## dxstrxy (Sep 3, 2007)

i http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif this thread.
rideforlife: Just apologize and swallow your pride. No one's on your side, cut your losses.


----------



## Rassig (Feb 4, 2001)

*Re: (dxstrxy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dxstrxy* »_rideforlife: Just apologize, *stop e-fighting with your critics* and cut your losses.
 
Fixed it for ya!

_Quote, originally posted by *dxstrxy* »_swallow your pride

Pride has nothing to do with it. It's all about common sense.

_Quote, originally posted by *dxstrxy* »_No one's on your side

Whose "side" one is on is really a secondary issue. 

_Quote, originally posted by *dxstrxy* »_i http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif this thread.

Glutton for punishment, are ya?








IMHO, this thread has way, way outlived its usefulness
let alone enjoying a moment of _schadenfreude_.


----------



## dxstrxy (Sep 3, 2007)

lol. C'mon you didn't even noticed it rhymed?
I was trying to put it as simply as possible, it seems like he needs all the help he can get.


----------



## Rideforlife_33 (Oct 18, 2008)

*Re: (dxstrxy)*

you guys are a bunch of faggits! Its alright ot be mad that a 17 year old has a better car than you and you probably arent going anywhere in life.


----------



## aar0n. (May 7, 2004)

*Re: (Rideforlife_33)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rideforlife_33* »_you guys are a bunch of faggits! Its alright ot be mad that a 17 year old has a better car than you and you probably arent going anywhere in life.









- Your car isn't better than mine.
- You hardly did any of the stuff on your car. 
- I'm going plenty far in life, have a nice job lined up, and a good education to back that up. 
-So yeah, I still think you're an immature e-thug who needs to grow up. Btw, your little petty online insults aren't all that impressive. They remind me of an elementary school kid making a "your mom" joke http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## Mr. Mattison (Feb 8, 2006)

*Re: (turbo7387)*

this thread is out of control now...
if it were me, i would swollow my "pride" and learn from this experience/slaughtering...


----------



## Mr. Mattison (Feb 8, 2006)

*Re: (Mr. Mattison)*

the vortex can be rough but only if you feed the fire... and he has given everyone the opertunity to light a slash pile


----------



## dxstrxy (Sep 3, 2007)

*Re: (turbo7387)*


_Quote, originally posted by *turbo7387* »_
- Your car isn't better than mine.


quoted for truth

oh and you can tell my girlfriend i'm a "******" and my boss that my engineering job won't get me anywhere in life.
Listen up:
Rideforlife here's what you say, "I'm sorry I mislead you guys. I did put work into my car but not to the extent I said in my a/b. I made a mistake, and I apologize. Now, what do you guys think I can do to improve on my car?" (Try again, replacing car with words like attitude, etc.)
Sorry you had to be the but of jokes for such a long time but the way you've acted deserves all of it.


----------



## MyCarIsRed (Aug 9, 2004)

*Re: (dxstrxy)*

i make a living building cars like yours... soooo.... i don't get it. i have a mk2 coupe, vr swapped with over 100hrs of body work and enough custom parts to make your "custom boser" laughable. and i have a mk3 jetta, completely shaved with a custom trunk, working on a custom boser, and will have (trust me it looks sick) prius fog lights molded into the lower grilles. so explain to me how a mk4 with an overdone hood and a blown motor is better than anything i've got?
as far as the "******"... (misspelled btw) i won't even dignify that with a response.
no one here is jealous of some spoiled little kid who's mommy and daddy bought him a car just so he could go around pretending it's better than everyone elses. and i'm sure at 17 you're way more successful than anyone else in here. grow up kid. i normally don't get involved in e-wars like this, but you're seriously the most ignorant, annoying ***** that has ever logged on to the internet.


----------



## enriquejcu (Sep 16, 2004)

*Re: (Rideforlife_33)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rideforlife_33* »_you guys are a bunch of faggits! Its alright ot be mad that a 17 year old has a better car than you and you probably arent going anywhere in life.








LOLOLOLOLOLOLOL


----------



## Rideforlife_33 (Oct 18, 2008)

*Re: (enriquejcu)*

honestly why would I ask for your guys opinions on how to improve my car. I could care less how you all want a car to look or perform. Its all how I want it. talking **** about me and my car because its not your taste make you jut as immature as I am being.


----------



## Rassig (Feb 4, 2001)

*Re: (Rideforlife_33)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rideforlife_33* »_honestly why would I ask for your guys opinions on how to improve my car. 

Correct me if I'm wrong, but I don't believe you sought any input or advice in the first place.

_Quote, originally posted by *Rideforlife_33* »_I could care less how you all want a car to look or perform. Its all how I want it.

Fair enough. 
I also don't agree with many others' opinions on what looks "good".
However, I do realize that many in this forum have deeper technical and mechanical knowledge that I could ever hope to have.
So, I do look carefully at the performance related feedback others offer.

_Quote, originally posted by *Rideforlife_33* »_talking **** about me and my car because its not your taste make you just as immature as I am being.

OK, so now you lost me again. 
If you think others are being immature, your mirroring that behavior isn't going to (and hasn't) worked out too well. 
Some posters in this thread have provided you with some well-intended coaching that e-fighting doesn't work. 
If you think you're getting the smackdown, sometimes just ignoring it or walking away is the best policy.


----------



## $3000dreamcar (Apr 23, 2004)

*Re: (Rideforlife_33)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rideforlife_33* »_you guys are a bunch of faggits! Its alright ot be mad that a 17 year old has a better car than you and you probably arent going anywhere in life.









What the hell is wrong with you, man? I've been trying not to directly insult you in this thread, but this has gone too far. You can get away with talking to people like this on the internet, but if you act like you have in this thread in real life you're going to get your a$$ beat. For as much as some of us are being jacka$$es, we actually want to help you grow as a person. Stop being such a spoiled, immature, cocky little pr!ck, reread the bullsh!t you've written here and try to figure out why everyone in this thread is ganging up on you. 
You're the one that's not going to get anywhere in life if you can't figure out how to admit when you're wrong rather than calling people names. Oh, and pay more attention in English class. Your spelling and grammar mistakes make you sound even dumber than the stupid sh!t you're saying already does. 


_Modified by $3000dreamcar at 3:42 AM 7-10-2009_


----------



## Rideforlife_33 (Oct 18, 2008)

*Re: ($3000dreamcar)*

I could care less if im misspelling **** on a forum im not re reading it all to correct it. and Im sre I would beat **** out of you in real life so dont even try telling me that. and I dont see any of your cars up here so obviously mine stands out alot more. Im done with vortex peace!


----------



## Rassig (Feb 4, 2001)

*Re: (Rideforlife_33)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rideforlife_33* »_I could care less if im misspelling **** on a forum im not re reading it all to correct it. 

What you write and how you write it directly impacts your credibility.
It's clear you don't realize the need to edit your own writing. 
It also seems evident you don't think before you write, or even while you write for that matter.

_Quote, originally posted by *Rideforlife_33* »_Im sre I would beat **** out of you in real life so dont even try telling me that.

Again, you are ignoring whatever useful advice has been provided to you...
and by doing so, you once again portraying yourself as someone with the maturity level of someone much, much younger than you. 

_Quote, originally posted by *Rideforlife_33* »_Im done with vortex

Until you change your ways, I can only hope that you are indeed "done" with the Vortex.

_Quote, originally posted by *Rideforlife_33* »_peace!

Ah... finally a word of wisdom.


----------



## enriquejcu (Sep 16, 2004)

*Re: (Rideforlife_33)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rideforlife_33* »_I could care less if im misspelling **** on a forum im not re reading it all to correct it. and Im sre I would beat **** out of you in real life so dont even try telling me that. and I dont see any of your cars up here so obviously mine stands out alot more. Im done with vortex peace!
Str8 e-thuggin dawg!


----------



## MyCarIsRed (Aug 9, 2004)

*Re: (Rideforlife_33)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rideforlife_33* »_I could care less if im misspelling **** on a forum im not re reading it all to correct it. and Im sre I would beat **** out of you in real life so dont even try telling me that. and I dont see any of your cars up here so obviously mine stands out alot more. Im done with vortex peace!

hey smart guy, it would "couldN'T care less". if you "could care less" it implies that there are other things that you care less about... furthermore, i hope you'll make it to waterfest so you can back up your mouth. unfortunately, we all know what you look like. a scrawny emo kid... so i doubt there are a whole lot of people on here that wouldn't mind taking a chunk out of your ego.


----------



## Rassig (Feb 4, 2001)

*Re: (enriquejcu)*


_Quote, originally posted by *enriquejcu* »_Str8 e-thuggin dawg!









OK, now can the Mods please finally lock this thread up? Jeez...


----------



## Pizza Cat (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: (Rassig)*

why aren't the so-called moderators around here closing this thread? it is a disgrace that this kid's car got put up for autobiography in the first place, and now everyone is just letting him post away more ignorant comments.


----------



## vagwhpt (Jul 28, 2006)

*Re: (Rabbit5GTI)*

I think it hasn't been locked b/c they want this kid to figure everything out himself.


----------



## DOGSLOVEDUBS (Jul 29, 2006)

This thread is really pretty sad I have to say. Im pretty sure this kid has been trying to get accepted in life and now we have crushed his dreams... Im sorry but there are no hugs for you on the vortex anymore. Posting that your getting a GT28RS after you have already slandered everyone here is not going to make everyone forget that your a true-to-life poser. 
Do yourself a favor and spend more time building character and not your engine.


----------



## Biggfrmchi (Jul 14, 2008)

*Re: (DOGSLOVEDUBS)*

Ouch this guy is a soul toucher! Poor guy was in the middle of a nap and just woke up.










_Modified by Biggfrmchi at 9:26 AM 7-12-2009_


----------



## Mr. Mattison (Feb 8, 2006)

*Re: (Biggfrmchi)*

EXCELLENT CHOICE OF WORDS


----------



## boogiepop (Apr 27, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (DowNnOuTDubin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DowNnOuTDubin* »_ http://****************.com/default/zero2/lock5.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------

